# Gaming PC 1.200€



## hsvtobse (9. März 2015)

*Gaming PC 1.200€*

Guten Abend,

ich möchte mir einen PC zulegen der hauptsächlich zum Spielen verwendet werden soll und einfach die nächsten Jahre schnell und leise laufen sollte.

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
*1.200€*

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )
*Monitor mit eigenem Budget (im Idealfall so 300€, aber da es nicht eilt kann auch das Budget auf 400€ erhöht werden)
Wäre dieser Monitor brauchbar für meine Vorstellungen? Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland*

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
*Eigenbau*

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)
*keine Altlasten*

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?
*Nein.*

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?
*Zocken: Project Cars, The Witcher, Besiege, Anno 2070, LOL ...
Arbeiten: Office Programme und Visual Studio*

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?
*Eine SSD und ein 1TB Datengrab sollten es schon sein.*

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)
*Nein.*

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)
*- Ein einfaches Sichtfenster im Gehäuse wäre ganz schick.
- Außerdem würde ich gerne 2 Monitore an den Rechner anschließen, gibt es da etwas zu beachten?
- Über HDMI würde ich gerne den Rechner häufiger an meinen AVR Receiver anschließen um Musik über meine Anlage abspielen zu können, ist das machbar?*

Bestellen möchte ich alles gegen Ende März, also kein wirklicher Zeitdruck.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## Soulsnap (9. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

So könntest du es zum Beispiel machen: Xeon 2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## markus1612 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Soulsnaps Konfig ist


----------



## floelein (9. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Mir war langweilig und ich wollte ein wenig basteln, vielleicht gefällt es dir ja:

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Zotac GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Omega Core Edition, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90106-10P)
1 x ASRock H97M-ITX/ac (90-MXGTF0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Noctua NH-U9B SE2
1 x Corsair Graphite Series 380T weiß, Mini-ITX (CC-9011060-WW)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)

ca. 1130€

Der Dell ist erste Sahne

Gruß Flo


----------



## FrozenPie (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> So könntest du es zum Beispiel machen: Xeon 2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Du hast 2x 2x4GB RAm Riegel drin. Soll das so sein? Bei Vollbestückung gibt's manchmal Probleme also würde ich ein 2x8GB-Kit vorziehen


----------



## Soulsnap (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Stimmt, frag mich nicht wieso ich das so gemacht hab, der Sinn erschliesst sich mir gerade selbst Nicht

Ist geändert


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Der Monitor ist supergeil, hätte ich auch Bock drauf. Allerdings gibt es einen ähnlichen vom Dell (IPS ebenfalls) mit UHD für 380,das wäre es mir wert. Spiele knickt eine Grafikkarte natürlich ein aber für Office und später wäre das Natürlich eine Investition. Überlege es dir.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Nein, den 24' UHD von DELL lohnt sich mit dieser Grösse des Gehäuses gar nicht. Da das Potential nicht vollständig entfalten werden kann. Da würde ich lieber den DELL U2515H bei WQHD nehmen.


----------



## Soulsnap (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Genau den hat der TE sich doch ausgeguckt^^


----------



## hsvtobse (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge.

Die Konfig von Soulsnap gefällt mir ganz gut.

Falls ich die so nehme und den Dell Monitor, ist es dann egal ob ich den Monitr über HDMI oder Displayport anschließe?
Kenne mich bei den Anschlüssen nicht so aus. Deswegen auch meine Fragen im Eröffnungspost mit 2 Monitor Betrieb und 2 Monitor + AVR Reciever...

Hat jemand noch einen anderen Monitor als Vorschlag  in dem Preisbereich vom Dell U2515H.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Ich würde dir den DP Port empfehlen. Hat zu HDMI noch die Einkerbungen welche das lösen des Kabels vorbeugt.


----------



## AdrianMayr (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Eine GTX 970 für 1440p kann man vergessen 

Jetzt nicht wegen den FPS, aber halt eben wegen den 3,5GB. Die laufen da deutlich schneller voll.

Schade i-wie wegen den 3.5GB


----------



## hsvtobse (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

In der Konfig von Soulsnap ist ja die Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC 1000MHz (New Edition). 
Werde ich mit der auch Probleme mit 1440p bekommen ?


----------



## AdrianMayr (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



hsvtobse schrieb:


> In der Konfig von Soulsnap ist ja die Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC 1000MHz (New Edition).
> Werde ich mit der auch Probleme mit 1440p bekommen ?



In den jetzigen Spielen eig. noch nicht. Später halt.

Ich würde eher auf eine 256GB SSD gehen dafür die R9 290X mit 8GB.

* Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC, 8GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11226-17-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## markus1612 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Also die 8GB lohnen sich echt nur im Crossfire, denn ich komm mit Downsampling auf WQHD bei Tomb Raider (MSAA und AF aus, Details auf Hoch) nicht an die 1,5GB ran.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Ja nun bei Watch Bugs oder Evolve sieht das sicher anders aus.


----------



## AdrianMayr (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Also die 8GB lohnen sich echt nur im Crossfire, denn ich komm mit Downsampling auf WQHD bei Tomb Raider (MSAA und AF aus, Details auf Hoch) nicht an die 1,5GB ran.



Ja Tomb Raider. 

Aber aus meiner Sicht finde ich 8GB lohnen sich extremst. Auch in der Zukunft. Mordors Schatten benötigt ja schon 6GB auf Ultra.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Also die 8GB lohnen sich echt nur im Crossfire, denn ich komm mit Downsampling auf WQHD bei Tomb Raider (MSAA und AF aus, Details auf Hoch) nicht an die 1,5GB ran.



1,5GB?  Und ja die 8gb lohnen sich kaum, da bereits die nächsten Karten vor den Release stehen, nur wenn die R9 290x (Tri-X, Vapor-X)im CF integriert werden kann man mit diesen GPUs einiges machen. Einer von AMD spielt bereits Battlefield 4 in der 8k Auflösung mit 4 R9 290x im CF!


----------



## markus1612 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Patrick, wieso "1,5GB????"


----------



## Mattiderhund2 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Schau mal hier vorbei.
#sorry fail
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXmibfjIc519tl30wG2G0PQ
https://www.youtube.com/user/HardwareRat


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



Mattiderhund2 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier vorbei.


Ich seh nix.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Patrick, wieso "1,5GB????"



Ich hätte gedacht TR benötigt mehr VRAM, da ich das Spiel nicht besitze, kann ich kein Fazit abgeben. Ich habe bei Battlefield Bad Company 2 alles auf max @1440p und habe dort einen höheren VRAM Verbrauch als TR, das gleiche bei Battlefield 4 "CTE". Bei Borderlands 2 liegt dieser erwartungsgemäss tiefer aber ist trotzdem höher als dein TR @1440p.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Hä lol du verlinkst im Ernst Hardwarerat? Die meisten Zusammenstellungen von dem sind nicht so optimal. Allerdings habe ich den trotzdem 3mal abonniert. Technik News sind absolut klasse.


----------



## markus1612 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Ja, hatte mich auch gewundert, aber iwie hab ich gelesen, dass AMDs Downsampling irgendwie noch verbuggt ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Ja sei froh das du überhaupt Vsr hast. Ich arme Sau habe keines. Und mir erzwingen von Ssaa sieht alles Kacke aus. 
Ich ärgere mich, keine 290 genommen zu haben


----------



## FrozenPie (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ja sei froh das du überhaupt Vsr hast. Ich arme Sau habe keines. Und mir erzwingen von Ssaa sieht alles Kacke aus.
> Ich ärgere mich, keine 290 genommen zu haben



Ganz ruhig, in acht Tagen kommen auch wir in den Genuss von VSR da die Unterstützung bis runter zur R7 260X erweitert wird 
Wird alles mit dem FreeSync-Treiber am 19. März kommen


----------



## markus1612 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Kauf dir im Abverkauf der 290 eine zum Spotpreis, dann haste auch eine und ich hab dann mein CF.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Downsampling ist doch für den Eimer. Einfach einen größeren Schirm nehmen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Ich muss aber warten bis zur nächsten PCGH. Der AMD Treiber müsste ich ziehen. Da klappt unser Router ein. Dieser Mist. 
@ Markus di weissz doch ich armer Schüler kann mir das nicht leisten  . Aber dann hole ich mir in zwei Jahren was was schneller ist als sein Crossfire. 
@ Thres. Ich finde Downsampling super, auch wenn meine R9 280 da einklappt. Bei meinen Spielen klappt das aber sicher gut. Vor allem Burnout Paradise (schon mal einer gezockt?) wird davon profitieren. Lauter Flimmern de Zäune. Herrlich


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Ich hab 32 Zoll. Downsampling brauche ich nicht. Meine beiden Karten kotzen auch so schon.


----------



## FrozenPie (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab 32 Zoll. Downsampling brauche ich nicht. Meine beiden Karten kotzen auch so schon.



Und ich muss warte erst mal auf einen gescheiten 27 Zoll WQHD Monitor mit FreeSync 
Mehr als WQHD brauch ich nicht, da 4k, meiner Ansicht nach, noch nicht wirklich "Zockfähig" ist


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Mehr als WQHD brauch ich nicht, da 4k, meiner Ansicht nach, noch nicht wirklich "Zockfähig" ist



Mit zwei brauchbaren Karten schon. 
Mal sehen, was die Titan X reißt.


----------



## FrozenPie (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mit zwei brauchbaren Karten schon.



Zwei Karten kommen für mich (bisher) noch nicht infrage, wegen Kosten und MRs (was sich ja mit SFR ändern könnte)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Man ich hab nur einen 21,5" 99 Euro Monitor mit wackeligen Standfuss. Aber immerhin ein IPS Panel. 32 Zoll waren mit zu gross auf dem Schreibtisch.


----------



## markus1612 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Und ich hab meinen 350€ Asus Vg278he mit 144Hz.


----------



## FrozenPie (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Man ich hab nur einen 21,5" 99 Euro Monitor mit wackeligen Standfuss. Aber immerhin ein IPS Panel. 32 Zoll waren mit zu gross auf dem Schreibtisch.



Ich krebs hier auch noch mit nem alten Asus VH242H rum. TN-Panel mit 11s Reaktionszeit (Die Geizhals Angabe ist viel zu optimistisch) und einem Inputlag jenseits von Gut und Böse 
Deswegen dann beim ersten oder zweiten Azubigehalt mal was anständiges holen


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

TN Panel ist nichts für mich.


----------



## markus1612 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mit zwei brauchbaren Karten schon.
> Mal sehen, was die Titan X reißt.



Vermutlich wieder in Verbindung mit Kosten jenseits von Gut und Böse, ich warte lieber darauf was die 390X reißt und schmeiß mit dann ein CF in die Kiste #Overkill


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



Threshold schrieb:


> TN Panel ist nichts für mich.


Ich bin ja auch schon Gott danken gegangen das es 144hz mit IPS Panel gibt. Sowas braucht man als High Fps Spieler, nicht so einen Gammel Tn Müll


----------



## markus1612 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch schon Gott danken gegangen das es 144hz mit IPS Panel gibt. Sowas braucht man als High Fps Spieler, nicht so einen Gammel Tn Müll



Leider unbezahlbar für uns arme Schüler, da müssten meine Eltern mitmachen.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Vermutlich wieder in Verbindung mit Kosten jenseits von Gut und Böse, ich warte lieber darauf was die 390X reißt und schmeiß mit dann ein CF in die Kiste #Overkill



Blöd nur, dass es bei AMD echt sehr lange dauert, bis die den Arsch aus dem Sofa kriegen. 



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch schon Gott danken gegangen das es 144hz mit IPS Panel gibt. Sowas braucht man als High Fps Spieler, nicht so einen Gammel Tn Müll



Die kriegst du aber auch nicht wirklich hinterher geworfen.
Warten wir also auf 200Hz 4k Monitore.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Bon meinen Eltern kann ich da keine Kohle erwarten. Die streiken ja schon bei öffentlichen Internet. (Mutti und Stiefvater) und Vater will ich keine Kohle.


----------



## hsvtobse (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Da ist ja jetzt eine nette Unterhaltung entstanden 

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich von den ganzen Grafikeinstellungen 0 Ahnung habe.(Was ist z.B. Crossfire?) Habe halt die letzten Jahre nur auf der PS gezockt.
Werde ich die Tage wohl mal nachholen müssen mich über die ganze Thematik zu informieren. 

Aber nochmal zu der vorgeschlagenen Sapphire Radeon R9 290X mit 8GB. Wäre das eine Option für die bisherige Konifg die Soulsnap erstellt hat ?


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Crossfire ist die AMD Bezeichnung für das, was Nvidia SLI nennt.
Also der Zusammenschluss von 2 oder mehreren Grafikchips.
Die R9 290X mit 8Gb Vram ist natürlich nicht verkehrt bei hohen Auflösungen.


----------



## hsvtobse (12. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Also sollte man auch genauer darauf achten welchen Monitor man zu seinem System kauft?

Wäre es dann für meine Vorstellung sinnvoller eine Stufe niedriger anzusetzen bei der Auflösung ?


----------



## hsvtobse (13. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Guten Abend, 

das Grundgerüst für meine Konfiguration steht ja ziemlich durch den Vorschlag von Soulsnap.

Jetzt dreht es sich ja gerade um den Monitor und die Grafikkarte. 

Nochmal zu der aktuellen Ausgangslage (4Gb Vram und den 1440p Monitor): aktuelle Spiele dürften auf den Ultra Einstellungen laufen, aber in naher Zukunft könnten die 4Gb Vram nicht mehr reichen und ich müsste mit die Grafikeinstellungen zurückschrauben? Verstehe ich das so richtig?

Und wenn ich die Konfig jetzt so nehme, kann ich dann einfach in einem halben oder im nächsten Jahr eine 2. Grafikkarte einbauen und durch Crossfire die Leistung erhöhen ?


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Keiner weiß, was in 2 Jahren sein wird.
Multi GPU solltest du lieber sofort machen.
In einem halben Jahr hat AMD neue Karten auf den Markt.


----------



## hsvtobse (13. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Das heißt sofort 2mal die gleiche Grafikkarte kaufen ?


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Kommt immer darauf an, was du willst.
Willst du max Details in perfekt Optik auf 1440p oder 4k, kommst du um 2 Karten nicht herum.
Reicht es, wenn du mal ein Game nicht mit Max Details spielen kannst, kauf dir R9 290.


----------



## hsvtobse (13. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Okay, vielen Dank für die Geduld. 

Also wenn ich "nur" FullHD Monitor(e) nehmen würde,  könnte ich wahrscheinlich mehr Spiele auf max Details spielen? 

Und wenn ich neben dem 1440p Monitor einen "schlechteren" Monitor als 2. Bildschirm anschließe bekomme ich dann Probleme wenn die unterschiedliche Auflösungen haben ?


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Du spielst ja nur auf einem Monitor. Was der andere anzeigt, ist egal, da eine 2D Anzeige die Grafikkarte nicht fordert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Weshalb sollte die GPU Probleme haben, wenn du auf einem Monitor spielst? 2D fordert fast nichts. Und dual Monitoren sollte wohl überlegt sein (das gleiche Modell und Platz).


----------



## hsvtobse (13. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Okay danke. Die Fragen kommen für euch wahrscheinlich echt dumm rüber aber ich kenne mich echt nicht so gut aus..

Falls ich mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen würde, was wäre die bessere Wahl: - 1 R9 290 mit 8Gb Vram  oder - 2x R9 290 mit 4GB Vram ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Letzteres und am besten die Sapphire 'NEW' Tri-X oder die Vapor-X. Wenn günstiger die PCS+. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## hsvtobse (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

1. Gibt es einen großen Unterschied zwischen den 3? 


Ich muss dann noch für mich überlegen ob ich 1 oder 2 Grafikkarten kaufen werde. 
Sonst nehme ich die Konfig von Soulsnap.

2. Kann man beim Gehäuse noch sparen? Ist ein Gehäuse ohne Sichtfenster leiser? Auf was sollte man allgemein bei einem Gehäuse achten ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Ja den Preis  Ich würde dir die Tri-X 'NEW' empfehlen. Zu der Frage ob du eine oder zwei kaufen willst, nein bleib bei einer Karte, ansonsten müsste man fast alles nocheinmal überarbeiten. 

Und letztendlich solltest du dir bewusst sein das ein qualitativ hochwertiges Gehäuse etwas kostet, die günstigste Möglichkeit wäre ein Nanoxia DS3 für 60€. Denn diese kannst du im Durchschnitt am längsten behalten und sind vom Aufbau sehr einfach handzuhaben. Was  es Anfänger es sehr einfach macht ihre Komponenten einzubauen. Zum Seitenfenster, ja da dort die Dämmerung fehlt, aber solange die restliche Hardware leise ist spielt das eine untergeordnete Rolle. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## hsvtobse (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Also könnte ich es so Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU eintüten ? 

Die aktuellen Komponenten dürften ja leise genug sein bezüglich dem Sichtfenster. Was wäre denn ein alternativ Gehäuse für ca 80€ ?


----------



## markus1612 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Das könntest du so eintüten.

Für 83€ gibt es das schallgedämmte Fractal Design Define R4 oder eben das Nanoxia DeepSilence 3 für 65€.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Sieht gut aus.
Das Enthoo ist schon super und auch leise, wenn du die Lüfter tauschst.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Kannst du kaufen. 
Das Phanteks würde ich auch nehmen. Vielleicht die Lüfter gegen was gutes günstiges tauschen wie Pure Wings 2...


----------



## DeepXtreme (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Das ist besser
anidÃ©es AI6BW Black Window mit Sichtfenster (AI-06BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Wow. Das sieht auch schick aus. Nur die Front gefällt mir nicht so. Aber muss der TE ja sowieso entscheiden.


----------



## DeepXtreme (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



hsvtobse schrieb:


> Also könnte ich es so Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU eintüten ?
> 
> Die aktuellen Komponenten dürften ja leise genug sein bezüglich dem Sichtfenster. Was wäre denn ein alternativ Gehäuse für ca 80€ ?



Das NT zu schwach, zur 290er braucht es schon ein 600W, wenn man sauber über die Runden kommen will.
Mobo, RAM und SSD sind Budget-Teile, da könnte man etwas mehr Qualität nehmen. Evtl. auf die sinnlosen 512GB-der SSD verzichten. 
HDD eine WD Green Intellipower


----------



## markus1612 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Willst du mich jetzt verarschen Deep? Diese Diskussion hatten wir schon in mindestens 100 Threads!!!
Ein gutes 500W reicht für ein System mit 290 locker, denn ein auf 4,5GHz übertakteter 4770K verbraucht insgesamt mit 290 VaporX 391W, also knapp 400W, 100W Puffer reichen also locker.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Och nö jetzt fängt der Unsinn wieder an. 
512Gb SSD ist nicht sinnlos. RAM , Mainboard und SSD sind Preis / Leistungs technisch sehr gut. Du kannst nur 1600er mit dem Xeon. 
Was erwartest du vom dem Mainboard. Ist doch sehr gut . 
Netzteil ist nicht zu schwach. Das hat man dir aber schon 5000mal gesagt.


----------



## DeepXtreme (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Wer rechnen kann ist im Vorteil - darfst es mir 10'000x sagen, ich und der Rest der Welt wissen es besser.
Leistungsaufnahme Gaming - UPDATE: AMD Radeon R9 290(X) im Test: Roundup der Board-Partner-Karten


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Hast du auch mal einen neuen Link oder gibt es nur den einen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Dann wäre mein System die ganze Zeit instabil wie sau


----------



## DeepXtreme (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

wehslab nicht auch einmal ein Sniper, mit dem man 4% an Performance gewinnt, und Gaming-Features mitbringt?
Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Crucial Sport ist eher für statitisches Office.  Für fliessende Daten empfiehlt Crucial den Tactical

usw, usw...  bratet mir den Hintern


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Wer rechnen kann ist im Vorteil - darfst es mir 10'000x sagen, ich und der Rest der Welt wissen es besser.
> Leistungsaufnahme Gaming - UPDATE: AMD Radeon R9 290(X) im Test: Roundup der Board-Partner-Karten


Schön. Mal wieder kommt der mit Peak Werten. 
Wie wäre es mit einem NT Grundkurs bei Threshold? 
Wenn du keine Zeit hast, erklärt dir das Onkel Max nochmal 
MEINE FRESSE DAS SIND PEAK WERTE UND DIE WERDEN DURCH GESCHEITE MODERNE KONDENSATOREN ABGEFANGEN!!!!!  Relevant sind nur die Avg Werte. Und die sind bei 250/280 Watt. Dein CWT Müll fliegt dir da natürlich um die Ohren.


----------



## markus1612 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Häh, Speicher mit gleichem Takt und gleichen Latenzen ist ergo gleich schnell und wenn du jetzt mit Takt > 1600MHz ankommst, hast du dich hier endgültig geoutet.

@Dreirad: Stay Calm. Sojemand dreistes ist es nicht Wert sich so aufzuregen.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> wehslab nicht auch einmal ein Sniper, mit dem man 4% an Performance gewinnt, und Gaming-Features mitbringt?
> Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Crucial Sport ist eher für statitisches Office.  Für fliessende Daten empfiehlt Crucial den Tactical



Das boiard hat ein echt schlechtes Layout. Was sollen die PCI Slots da?
Und ob du nun den 1600er RAM oder den 1600er RAM nimmst, ist Wumpe.
Dann musst du schon 2400er RAM nehmen und da bieten sich die Trident an.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Dazu auch noch Eines mit nur 4 Phasen. Was für ein Schwachsinn redet der jetzt mit Performance Gewinn?


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

vielleicht der Killer Lan Chip?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Natürlich.  Total marketingverblödet.


----------



## hsvtobse (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Okay, dann lege ich mich mal zu 90% auf den Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster fest. Sieht einfach schlicht und edel aus. 
Und was ist genau gemeint mit "Lüfter tauschen" ? 

Und muss ich sonst noch etwas beachten, Kabel seperat bestellen die nicht dabei sind? Displayport-Kabel wird ja vermutlich nicht dabei liegen...


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Das Pro hat Werkslüfter. Die kannst du rauchen. Die müssen getauscht werden, wenn du es leise haben willst.
Also vorne 2x 140mm, hinten 1x 140mm und im Deckel 1x 140mm.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Ein SATA Kabel für HDD Odd und SSD.


----------



## hsvtobse (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Habt ihr mir zufällig einen Link für die Kabel und Lüfter?


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Beim Lüfter gibt es eine Menge Auswahl.
Da musst du schon gucken, was du ausgeben willst, denn 4 140mm Lüfter können schon mal 100€ kosten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

SATA Kabel ist eigentlich egal. Ich hab gelbe von Amazon. 5 Stück 3 Euro


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Du kannst auch die nehmen, du du irgendwo noch liegen hast.
Spielt keine Rolle.
Sata 3 Kabel ist nur Marketing.


----------



## Hardwarehard (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Beim Lüfter gibt es eine Menge Auswahl.
> Da musst du schon gucken, was du ausgeben willst, denn 4 140mm Lüfter können schon mal 100€ kosten.



Oder 20€


----------



## hsvtobse (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Würden solche https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...l-Air-Force-Luefter-schwarz-140mm::26002.html gehen ?


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Keine Ahnung, ob die brauchbar sind. Aber würden passen.


----------



## DeepXtreme (15. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Kaunm je zuvor hatte eine Single-GPU (R9-290(X) einen derart hohen Verbrauch. 550-600W waren lange Standard für 250W TDP-Karten, die 290er geht sogar etwas darüber hinaus.

EMG, das geniale universelle Allzweckmessgerät: Der eine berechnet die Belüftung, der andere das Netzteil 
Und ist eine Anordnung gleich, ist es "baugleich"


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist, sind die Karten schnellere als je zuvor. Eine 980 kann auch 300 Watt verkloppen. 
Mein Rat an dich: entweder dz lässt die Finger von NT Beratung oder du gehst ins ComputerBase , da kannstdu weiter deinen Unsinn blubbern . Peak Werte interessieren keine Sau einen Dreck. 
Alternative: du lernst nicht dauernd die selben Dämlichen Argumente zu bringen . 
Ob 1000 Euro Messgerät oder dein verteufeltes EMG , alle werden dir beweisen , das deine Nt Empfehlungen zu gross und unsinnig sind. Es kommt immer noch nur auf DauerLast an. 
Marketing verblödet ist für mich jemand, der bei Mainboards über Gaming Features blubbert und über gesteigerte Performance. Dann auch noch ein Board mit so schlechter P/L. Da könnte ich kreischend um das Grab meines Marienkäfers Rennen. 
Aber nun. Einfach ignorieren.


----------



## hsvtobse (15. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Nochmal zu den Lüftern:  vom Werk aus sind bei Phanteks Enthoo Pro 1Lüfter vorne 200mm und 1 Lüfter hinten 140mm angebracht. 

Kann ich die ersten Wochen mit denen auskommen ohne Probleme(Wärme)?  Die Lautstärke schadet ja nur mir und nicht dem System ..


----------



## floelein (15. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

ja klar, das kannst du ohne Probleme machen, dann kannst du dich auch gleich vergewissern, dass sie richtig schlecht sind


----------



## hsvtobse (15. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Okay 

Beim wechseln der Lüfter muss dann der Front 200mm groß sein und die restlichen 140mm?

Und beim stöbern bin ich auch auf beleuchtete Lüfter gestoßen. Taugen die etwas oder sollte man da lieber auf das wesentliche konzentrieren ?


----------



## floelein (15. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

vorne kann man auch zwei 140er hinsetzen, was ich empfehlen würde


----------



## hsvtobse (15. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm (BL031) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

be quiet! Pure Wings 2 140mm (BL047) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Kann mir jemand erklären was dieses PWM ist ?

Wie viele Lüfter sollte ich denn einplanen ?


----------



## floelein (15. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

ich würde 4x 140er hinsetzen (zwei vorne, einer oben, einer hinten)

Das Phanteks hat ein PWM Hub, dass aus maximal 6 (3 Pin) Lüftern einen PWM Ausgang zaubert, welcher über das Mainboard geregelt werden kann.

PWM bedeutet PulseWidthModulation, d.h. die Lüfter werden nicht über einen Spannungswert gesteuert, sondern abhängig von der Länge eines Pulses.
Dadurch lassen sich die Lüfter über eine größere Spanne regeln.


----------



## hsvtobse (15. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Würden die ohne PWM reichen?

Wäre es kompliziert die PWM zu regeln ?


----------



## floelein (15. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

das war zu verwirrend geschrieben 

nimm normale 3 Pins und keine PWM (4 Pins)


----------



## hsvtobse (16. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Also hätte ich dann so alles zusammen?

Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

CSL - 2m Displayport auf Displayport Kabel | 1080p |: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Wentronic HDD S-ATA Kabel 1,5GBs/3GBs/6GBs 0,5m gelb: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Finde ich Top. Kannst du kaufen. Ich hätte das gerne auch mal.


----------



## Soulsnap (16. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Die Sata Kabel kannst du dir allerdings sparen, beim Board sind genug dabei.


----------



## hsvtobse (16. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Okay, danke!

Und nochmal Danke an alle die geholfen haben!


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



floelein schrieb:


> Das Phanteks hat ein PWM Hub, dass aus maximal 6 (3 Pin) Lüftern einen PWM Ausgang zaubert, welcher über das Mainboard geregelt werden kann.



Bei mir funktioniert der Hub nicht. Alle angeschlossenen Lüfter laufen auf Max.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Ja nun du wirst doch wohl Garantie haben. Ist das neu? 
Das kann ss ja nicht sekn


----------



## floelein (16. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert der Hub nicht. Alle angeschlossenen Lüfter laufen auf Max.



Hast du das Kabel zum netzteil und den PWM Aufsatz verbunden, man muss nämlich wenn man das regeln lassen will nur den PWM Header verbinden.


----------



## obibenkenobi80 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Hi Threshold,

Auf Seite 30 steht da auch noch einiges zu : http://www.phanteks.com/assets/manuals/Enthoo-Pro.pdf  evtl. erklärt es das 

"Das 12-Volt-SATA-Stromversorgungskabel kann bei Verbindung mit diesen 4-pol. Anschlusstypen nicht für eine
Stromversorgung des PWM-Hubs verwendet werden, denn die Spannung beeinträchtigt die Drehzahlregulierung
(sodass die Lüfter mit voller Drehzahl laufen). Der PWM-Hub bezieht seinen Strom vom 4-pol. Anschluss, sodass
ein Gerät insgesamt maximal 30 Watt verbraucht."

Das ist auch wichtig :

"1 Motherboard-Anschluss kann nur 1 Drehzahlsignal lesen. Demzufolge liest das Motherboard nur das Drehzahlsignal
von 1 Gerät, das mit Lüfter 1 (FAN 1) verbunden ist. Die Drehzahl aller anderen Geräte wird gemäß Lüfter 1
(FAN 1) reguliert. Ein Y-Splitter sollte nicht an Lüfter 1 (FAN 1) angeschlossen werden."



Gruss Ben


----------



## hsvtobse (17. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Hat einer damit Erfahrung wenn man so viel auf einmal bei Mindfactory (zum Beispiel) bestellt?
Kommt dann alles zusammen oder viele einzelne Pakete und wie sieht es mit den Versandkosten aus?

Und kann man sich sowas Lamptron FlexLight 60cm, 60 LED blau (LAMP-LEDFL6001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bedenkenlos mit in das Gehäuse bauen? Oder muss man da aufpassen weil man damit den Airflow stören könnte oder andere Gefahren erzeugt?


----------



## floelein (17. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Mindfactory reserviert dir nix, das ist manchmal extrem nervig, d.h. sie warten bis alle deine Teile vorrätig sind und schicken sie dann in einem Paket, ausgenommen das Gehäuse, dass unabhängig davon verschickt wird.


----------



## hsvtobse (17. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Okay, bin sowieso am überlegen Gehäuse und Monitor separat zu bestellen. Um da auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.


----------



## hsvtobse (17. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Lohnt es sich für je 5€ mehr diese be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed 140mm (T14025-MR-2/BL056) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland anstatt den hier be quiet! Pure Wings 2 140mm (BL047) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland zu nehmen ?
Oder reichen die Pure Wings vollkommen aus ?


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



floelein schrieb:


> Hast du das Kabel zum netzteil und den PWM Aufsatz verbunden, man muss nämlich wenn man das regeln lassen will nur den PWM Header verbinden.



Hab das alles durchgetestet.
Scheinbar klappt das nicht mit dem Asus X99-S.
Dabei ist es egal, ob ich den PWM Hub vom Case an den CPU Lüfter oder Chassis Lüfter anschließe. Scheinbar kommt da nichts durch. 
Ist ja auch egal. Ich hab drei Lüfter drin, und die sind am Mainboard angeschlossen und werden dank der sehr gute Asus Lüftersteuerung perfekt geregelt.


----------



## obibenkenobi80 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hab das alles durchgetestet.
> Scheinbar klappt das nicht mit dem Asus X99-S.
> Dabei ist es egal, ob ich den PWM Hub vom Case an den CPU Lüfter oder Chassis Lüfter anschließe. Scheinbar kommt da nichts durch.
> Ist ja auch egal. Ich hab drei Lüfter drin, und die sind am Mainboard angeschlossen und werden dank der sehr gute Asus Lüftersteuerung perfekt geregelt.



Eigentlich aber schade, fand das auch ein nettes Gimmick bei dem Tower, so könnte man die Lüfterkabel evtl. noch ein bisschen schöner verlegen.

Gruss Ben


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Du kannst dir Lüfterkabelverlängerungen kaufen. Dann kannst du auch alles schön legen.


----------



## hsvtobse (18. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Guten Abend, 

ich habe mal noch eine Konfig erstellt: Wunschliste 2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Passen die Komponenten überhaupt zusammen? 
Kann man allein durch den Turboboost von dem i7 viel mehr Leistung erzielen als mit dem Xeon, oder kommt erst durch übertakten ein großer Unterschied zustande?
Eine 2. SSD würde ich dann nachträglich einbauen.

Würde es sich lohnen vorerst auf Speicher zu verzichten um dafür den I7 zu nehmen?


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Den i7 kannst du problemlos mit 4,5GHz laufen lassen.
Dazu lohnt sich dann 2400er RAM.
Nimm aber lieber den Brocken 2 als Kühler.
Wenn dir erst mal die SSD reicht, kannst du es so lassen. Festplatten sind ja schnell nachgekauft.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

HDD würde ich 2 Tb nehmen.


----------



## hsvtobse (18. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

So Wunschliste 2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU dann?

Also lohnt sich der i7 dann nur mit übertakten?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Eigentlich schon. Arbeitsspeicher nimmst du besser DDR3. Ddr4 wird wohl nicht laufen


----------



## FrozenPie (18. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Der DDR4-Ram wird auf dem Board nicht laufen 
Da solltest du den nehmen: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB oder G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB


----------



## hsvtobse (18. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Okay das war echt dumm 

Dann bleibe ich wohl lieber bei dem Xeon


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Mit dem Hammer kriegst du den DDR4 auch ins Board verbastelt.


----------



## hsvtobse (19. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal testen


----------



## hsvtobse (19. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Macht es einen goßen Unterschied aus ob ich den Alpenföhn Brocken 1 oder Brocken 2 nehme?

Und hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 Plus?


----------



## Rosigatton (19. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Der Brocken 2 ist besser und neuer, und die Wing Boost sind eigentlich alle ziemlich gut


----------



## hsvtobse (19. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Okay danke, dann wird es der Brocken 2.

Ja bei den Alpenföhn gefallen mir diese hier: EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 140mm, Deep Orange Plus (84000000112) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU 

Passen dann schonmal farblich zu der Graka


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Dann nimm ihn. Lüfter kannst du immer gut Tests angucken. Da ist alles objektiv.


----------



## Rosigatton (19. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Das sind aber keine LED-Lüfter, musst Du wissen (falls Du welche willst).

Sind die einzigen orangen 140mm Luffis, die ich finden konnte : NZXT FZ 140mm LED orange

Auf Bild 2 siehst Du wie die leuchten.


----------



## hsvtobse (19. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Leuchten brauchen sie nicht. 

Falls ich mal Beleuchtung haben möchte nehme ich wahrscheinlich solche Lamptron FlexLight Pro 30cm, 15 LED orange (LAMP-LEDPR1506) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Weiß jemand wie man die genau anschließt? Und leuchten die dann immer wenn sie angeschlossen sind ?


----------



## Rosigatton (19. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Guckst Du hier : FlexLight PRO - LamptronLamptron

Die kommen per Molex direkt ans Netzteil.
Könntest einfach einen On/Off Schalter zwischen ein Kabel hängen.

Könntest auch so etwas nehmen : X4 Life Dekobeleuchtung X4-Life LED-Streifen RGB 701085 im Conrad Online Shop | 1299223

Gibt´s in etlichen Längen und Qualitäten


----------



## hsvtobse (19. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

NZXT Sleeved LED Kit orange 200cm, 24 LED (CB-LED20-OR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU Ich glaube das wird es.

Der Schalter ist wichtig für mich. 

Dürfte ja genügend Platz vorhanden sein um das einzubauen?


----------



## Rosigatton (19. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Korrekt 

Ich will auch noch Beleuchtung im Rechner, aber ich die auch ausschalten können 

Und in dem geilen Phanteks Gehäuse hhast Du Platz bis zum erbrechen


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich will auch noch Beleuchtung im Rechner, aber ich die auch ausschalten können



hol dir eine Funksteuerung, dann kannst du die Beleuchtung im Rechner per App steuern.


----------



## Rosigatton (19. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Mal schauen 

Oha, hast ne neue CPU und das goile Enthoo Luxe


----------



## hsvtobse (19. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Was würde eine Funksteuerung kosten ?


----------



## Rosigatton (19. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Thresh will uns nur foppen  

Aber so ein LED-Streifen von Conrad hat ne Fernbedienung.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Genau. Nur ist bei mir eine LED Leiste defekt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosigatton (19. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Ich denke, der Support von Phantek ist sehr gut.

Wenn nicht, Holland ist nicht weit


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Keine Ahnung. Hab bei Caseking reklamiert und das Frontteil eingeschickt.
Ich hoffe, dass ich da schnell Ersatz bekomme und sie das Teil vorher testen, bevor sie es los schicken.
Nicht, dass die andere Seite dann kaputt ist.


----------



## hsvtobse (19. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

@treshold welchen Lüfter(der blau leuchtende) hast du da verbaut ?


----------



## Rosigatton (19. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Ich würde sagen, das ist ein Enermax T.B. Apollish


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



hsvtobse schrieb:


> @treshold welchen Lüfter(der blau leuchtende) hast du da verbaut ?



Das sind die Enermax TB Apollish.
Gibt keine hellern LED Lüfter.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



Threshold schrieb:


> hol dir eine Funksteuerung, dann kannst du die Beleuchtung im Rechner per App steuern.



Sowas braucht ja jeder 
Er hat sogar alle neu


----------



## hsvtobse (20. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

So nochmal zur Kontrolle , passt das so: PC Konfig Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ? 
Weil dann wird es so bestellt 

Und passt das hier : CSL - 2m Displayport auf Displayport Kabel | 1080p |: Amazon.de: Elektronik ?


----------



## hsvtobse (20. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Oder weiß jemand ob bei dem Monitor ein Displayport-Kabel dabei ist?

Reicht das be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W noch?


----------



## markus1612 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Einmal auf die Herstellerseite gekuckt, stellt man fest, dass ein Mini-DP zu DP Kabel dabei ist.

Und ja, das 500W SP10 reicht immer noch.


----------



## hsvtobse (21. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

So das PC Konfig Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wurde es jetzt erstmal für ca. 1520€.

Später kommt noch eine HDD dazu. 

Jetzt kann ich gar nicht mehr warten bis die Teile endlich kommen!

Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben. Echt Super Leute hier im Forum !


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Ich würde eher das Luxe nehmen. Bessere Ausstattung und auch etwas besser verarbeitet. Sonst passt alles wie Faust aufs Auge


----------



## hsvtobse (21. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Könntest du mir bitte genauer erklären in welchem Bereich die Ausstattung besser ist?

Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich umschwenke auf die Luxe version, weil ich bei der Pro Version nicht sicher weiß ob sie rechtzeitig ankommt..


----------



## hsvtobse (22. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 35€ für das Luxe?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Wenn du Luftkühlen willst, nein, wenn Wasserkühlung irgendwann ein Thema ist, nimm das Luxe. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



hsvtobse schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 35€ für das Luxe?


Klar. Die Netzteil Abdeckung, bessere Verarbeitung und LEDs sind ein Punkt. Lüfter sind etwas besser, aber immer noch furchtbar.


----------



## hsvtobse (22. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Lüfter habe ich ja sowieso schon 4x EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 140mm, Deep Orange Plus (84000000112) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland die hier bestellt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Dann ist gut. Ich würde es machen, auf jeden Fall


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Klar. Die Netzteil Abdeckung, bessere Verarbeitung und LEDs sind ein Punkt. Lüfter sind etwas besser, aber immer noch furchtbar.



Die Netzteilabdeckung hat das Pro auch.
Die Verarbeitung ist bei beiden gleichwertig. Das Luxe hat eben die LED leisten und etwas mehr Platz unterm Deckel. Da kannst du dann 4 Lüfter an den 280er Radiator backen. Sonst sind sie aber gleich.


----------



## hsvtobse (22. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Okay, dann werde ich einfach mal hoffen, dass das Pro Gehäuse es rechtzeititg zu mir schafft.
Sind ja zurzeit überall vergriffen, zumindest in schwarz..


----------



## hsvtobse (26. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Hi zusammen,

jetzt ist alles gekommen außer dem Gehäuse.

Beim Monitor war an der Verpackung zu erkennen das sie schonmal geöffnet wurde. 
Ich hab den Monitor ausgepackt und meinen Laptop angeschlossen.
Sieht auf den ersten Blick alles in Ordnung aus. 
Aber habt ihr Tipps auf was ich noch genauer achten sollte?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Ob das Mainboard verbogen ist  Bei mir war das sehr verbogen. Dann musst du es entsprechend verbiegen. Bei mir war das so extrem verbogen, das die oberen USB Ports unnenutzbar waren


----------



## hsvtobse (27. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Da scheint bei dem Monitor alles in Ordnung zu sein.

Hat jemand noch Gehäuse Vorschläge mit Sichtfenster für 100 +/- ?


----------



## FrozenPie (27. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Das Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster oder das Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster oder das Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 schwarz mit Sichtfenster oder das Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 schwarz mit Sichtfenster


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Oder das R5/4


----------



## hsvtobse (28. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Guten Tag, danke für die Vorschläge! Ich muss mich wohl doch leider gedulden bis mein Enthoo ankommt..

Ich hätte ein par Fragen zu dem Einbau der Lüfter:
- 4 140mm habe ich gekauft, 2 vorne,1 hinten und 1 in den Deckeln wurde mir ja empfohlen.
Liege ich in der Annahme richtige das die beiden Lüfter vorne Luft in das Gehäuse saugen und die beiden hinten und oben die Luft dann rausblasen? 
Den CPU kann ich nur waagerecht anbringen. In welche Richtung soll ich da dann den CPU Lüfter anbringen?

Für das Netzteil stellt sich mir die gleiche Frage in welche Richtung da der Lüfter zeigen sollte?


Schonmal danke im vorraus!


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Die vorderen Lüfter blasen die Luft ins Case. Hinten und oben wieder heraus.
Das Netzteil kommt mit dem Lüfter nach unten rein.


----------



## hsvtobse (28. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Danke


----------



## hsvtobse (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Sollte der Brocken 2 eigentlich in jede Richtung einsetzbar sein?


----------



## hsvtobse (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

*Nicht beachten und bitte löschen*


----------



## hsvtobse (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Hier mal ein Bild wie der CPU Kühler aktuell angebracht ist. Ich konnte den Kühler nur in diese Position anbringen..
Kann man das so lassen oder sollte er optimalerweise eigentlich 90grad nach rechts eingebaut sein?


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Also den Kühler müsstest du auch anders anbringen können. Du musst ihn um 90! drehen, damit der Lüfter dort ist, wo die RAM sind.


----------



## hsvtobse (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Okay danke, ich werde es später mal probieren. Aber ich verspreche mir keinen Erfolg, weil ich es schon probiert hatte aber die Montagestege sich dann nicht in die passenden Löcher stecken lassten. Kann es daran liegen dass das Motherboard leicht gekrümmt  ist und ich es dann lieber erst probieren sollte wenn das Motherboard im Gehäuse eingebaut ist?

Wenn ich den Kühler abnehme und danach wieder anbringen muss ich dann die WLP entfernen und neu auftragen?


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Bei Intel sind die Bohrungen quadratisch. Daher kannst du den Kühler ja in jede Richtung verbauen.
Probiere das einfach noch mal aus.


----------



## hsvtobse (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Okay hat geklappt. 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Motherboard schonmal zu testen ohne das es in das Gehäuse eingebaut wird ?


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Ja. Einfach alles soweit anschließen und dann starten. Achte darauf, dass das Mainboard auf einen Karton oder vergleichbar liegt.


----------



## hsvtobse (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Reicht es wenn Prozessor, Cpu Kühler und RAM auf dem Mainboard sind? 
Und dann das Netzteil mit dem Mainboard verbinden und das Netzteil anschalten ?


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Du brauchst die Grafikkarte fürs Bild.

Du musst die beiden Pins verbinden, also das, was der Power Knopf vom Case macht, wenn du drauf drückst. Dann startet der Rechner.


----------



## hsvtobse (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Okay da bin ich mir glaube ich zu unsicher welche PIN's ich nehmen muss


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

guck im Handbuch nach. Da steht, welche beiden Pins für den Power Knopf sind.
Diese schließt du kurz und dann startet der Rechner.


----------



## hsvtobse (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Könnte ich dann auch schon die SSD anschließen und das Betriebssystem installieren ?


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Klar kannst du das machen.


----------



## hsvtobse (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Vom Netzgeil gehen 2 Stecker mit den Aufschriften VGA1 und VGA2 weg, kommen die beide an die Grafikkarte oder nur einer ?


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Beide kommen an die Grafikkarte. Einfach mal schauen, welche Anschlüsse die Karte hat.


----------



## hsvtobse (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Okay diese Sachen habe ich jetzt verbunden:
Netzteil mit ATX Stecker an MB
NT mit CPu1/CPU2 Stecker an MB
NT mit S-ATA Kabel an SSD
NT mit VGA1 VGA2 an GK

SSD an Motherboard
Monitor mit GK verbunden

Fehlt da noch was oder kann ich ihn so starten ?


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Sieht gut aus. Versuch dein Glück.


----------



## hsvtobse (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Okay fährt hoch und sieht soweit gut aus. 
aber es kommt die Meldung "Reboot ans Select proper boot device or Insert Boot Media..." 
Ich hab eine externe festplatte angeschlosse auf der das Betriebsystem liegt das ich installieren möchte.. 

Muss ich das doch auf eine DVD brennen und das DVD Laufwerk noch anschließen? 
Und wie kriege ich das ganze wieder runtergefahren?


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Die Nachricht bekommst du, wenn kein bootfähiges Medium gefunden wird.
Schließe mal das DVd Laufwerk an und lege die Windows DVD ein. Davon bootest du dann und kannst Windows gleich auf die SSD installieren.


----------



## hsvtobse (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Um das DVD Laufwerk anzuschließen sollte ich ja das System erstmal runterfahren oder ist das egal? 

WEil weiß gerade nicht wie ich das im Moment "sanft" herunterfahren kann ohne einfach das NT abzuschalten


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Einfach den Netzteilschalter ausschalten und der Rechner geht aus.

Dann das Laufwerk anschließen. DVD einlegen und davon booten.


----------



## hsvtobse (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Die DVD liegt jetzt drin aber es kommt die gleiche Meldung.

Es handelt sich um Windows 8.1 das ich davor runtergeladen und dann auf DVD gebrannt habe


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Hast du im Bios die Boot Reihenfolge so geändert, dass das Laufwerk die erste Boot Quelle ist?


----------



## hsvtobse (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Ja Boot Option #1 ist das DVD Laufwerk


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Hast du eine ISO gezogen und sie auch als ISO gebrannt?


----------



## hsvtobse (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

ISO Datei ist es, und ich hab die Datei einfach auf den DVD Rohling gezogen und gebrannt.

Habe jetzt noch einen USB Stick mit 4GB gefunden und probiere es gleich mit dem mal ..


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Da liegt der Fehler, Du hast die ISO als Datenträger gebrannt.
du musst die ISO als ISO brennen, denn sonst funktioniert sie nicht.
Lade dir mal Img Burner herunter. Dann die ISO Datei auswählen und als ISO brennen. Dann sollte das gehen.


----------



## hsvtobse (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Über USB Stick funktioniert es auch nicht.. 
Dann muss ich es wohl mit dem brennen nochmals probieren


----------



## hsvtobse (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Spielt es eine Rolle ob der USB stick FAT 32 oder NTFS format ist?


----------



## FrozenPie (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Wenn du die ISO nur auf den Stick kopierst, ist's klar, dass der Stick nicht bootet 
Nutz mal dieses Tool um einen Bootbaren Stick zu erstellen: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP


----------



## hsvtobse (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Es gibt doch den Smiley der sein Kopf gegen die Wand haut, ich würde ihn gerne an dieser Stelle verwenden 

Installation vom Betriebssystem läuft jetzt, vielen Dank !


----------



## FrozenPie (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



hsvtobse schrieb:


> Es gibt doch den Smiley der sein Kopf gegen die Wand haut, ich würde ihn gerne an dieser Stelle verwenden
> 
> Installation vom Betriebssystem läuft jetzt, vielen Dank !



Der Smiley geht so: : wall : (Geschrieben ohne Leerzeichen bei den Doppelpunkten)


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



hsvtobse schrieb:


> Es gibt doch den Smiley der sein Kopf gegen die Wand haut, ich würde ihn gerne an dieser Stelle verwenden



Lieber etwas chillen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



hsvtobse schrieb:


> Installation vom Betriebssystem läuft jetzt, vielen Dank !



Das klappt schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab ja einen Plan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hsvtobse (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Betriebssystem ist drauf, jetzt fange ich dann langsam an mal par Standard Programme zu installieren. Muss nur schauen ob ich die auf SSD oder HDD mache 

Speedlink Quanum aktives 2.1 Lautsprechersystem (35 Watt RMS Gesamtleistung, 70 Watt Peak Power, Tischfernbedienung, HolzgehÃ?use) schwarz: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi 
Kann ich so etwas an das Motherboard anschließen ?


----------



## FrozenPie (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Klar kannst du, ich würde aber die Microlab B70 Paar bevorzugen, auch wenn's bei 50€ kaum Unterschiede gibt 

Vielleicht auch ein bisschen mehr Geld ansparen und die hier holen: Audioengine A2+ oder 2x JBL LSR305 
Gute Soundkarte wie z.B. die ASUS Xonar DX wäre dann aber Pflicht um die Lautsprecher auch voll auszureizen 

Die normalen Standardprogramme packst du alle mit auf die SSD. Spiele, Filme, etc. kommen auf die HDD


----------



## hsvtobse (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

50€ sind die Obergrenze für die PC Lautsprecher, brauche die da nur für den normalen Gebrauch. Aber 2.0 wird besser sein vom Platz auf dem Schreibtisch
Bei Bedarf lege ich mir quer durch das Zimmer ein HDMI Kabel um an mein AV Receiver anzuschließen 

Sollten nicht auch die Spiele auf die SSD ?  Hab ja mit 512 GB genügend Platz..


----------



## FrozenPie (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



hsvtobse schrieb:


> Sollten nicht auch die Spiele auf die SSD ?  Hab ja mit 512 GB genügend Platz..



Wenn sie nicht grad im Titanfall-Style 62 GB groß sind sollten die passen


----------



## hsvtobse (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Hab jetzt ein Problem mit der HDD, Ich habe sie genau so wie die SSD angeschlossen. 
Die Festplatte dreht sich auch aber wird mir nicht angezeigt im Windows Explorer. 

Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte ?


----------



## FrozenPie (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



hsvtobse schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ein Problem mit der HDD, Ich habe sie genau so wie die SSD angeschlossen.
> Die Festplatte dreht sich auch aber wird mir nicht angezeigt im Windows Explorer.
> 
> Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte ?



Nicht formatiert ^^
Geh mal in die Datenträgerverwaltung und formatier die Platte dort


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Spiele würde ich definitiv auch auf die SSD packen, wie oben schon geschrieben.

Ist je nach Spiel ein enormer Unterschied was Ladezeiten etc. angeht, zu normalen HDDs.


----------



## hsvtobse (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Die HDD wird leider nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung angezeigt..


----------



## FrozenPie (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



hsvtobse schrieb:


> Die HDD wird leider nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung angezeigt..



Sitzt das Sata-Kabel richtig? Wird in der Datenträgerverwaltung alles angezeigt außer der HDD?


----------



## hsvtobse (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Das Kabel war richtig reingesteckt.
Hier ein Bild von der Festplatte:
http://www.mindfactory.de/images/product_images/1280/140142_1__24659-1.jpg

Die 2 Anschlüsse rechts habe ich verwendet, muss da links auch noch etwas angeschlossen werden ?


----------



## FrozenPie (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



hsvtobse schrieb:


> Das Kabel war richtig reingesteckt.
> Hier ein Bild von der Festplatte:
> http://www.mindfactory.de/images/product_images/1280/140142_1__24659-1.jpg
> 
> Die 2 Anschlüsse rechts habe ich verwendet, muss da links auch noch etwas angeschlossen werden ?



Nein ist schon richtig so 
Ist die Platte im Bios auf AHCI umgestellt? Ansonsten vielleicht nochmal in der Datenträgerverwaltung nachgucken. Da sollte dann die Platte als "Nicht zugewiesener Speicher" auftauchen


----------



## hsvtobse (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Ich werde das nochmal die Tage in Angriff nehmen, aber Danke!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Also ich habe sie irgendwie in Windows als Speicherpool einrichten müssen


----------



## hsvtobse (30. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Guten Abend, 
liegt wohl am S-ATA Kabel, hab die Festplattte mal mit den Kabeln vom Laufwerk angeschlossen und dann ging es


----------



## hsvtobse (31. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Guten Abend, 

Ich habe mir gerade mal die Anleitung vom Enthoo durchgelesen und hätte eine Frage zum Thema PWM.

Kann ich mit meinem MB Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H PWM effizient nutzen oder sollte ich einfach die Lüfter direkt am MB anschließen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## hsvtobse (2. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Guten Abend, jetzt gerade bin ich am verkabeln... 

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob der "CPU-FAN" Anschluss auf dem Motherboard PWm fähig ist?

Danke!


----------



## FrozenPie (2. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



hsvtobse schrieb:


> Guten Abend, jetzt gerade bin ich am verkabeln...
> 
> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob der "CPU-FAN" Anschluss auf dem Motherboard PWm fähig ist?
> 
> Danke!



Ja ist er und der wird automatisch je nach Temperatur der CPU geregelt


----------



## hsvtobse (2. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Vielen Dank, das hat geklappt! Nur einen musste ich direkt an das MB anschließen weil ich dafür keinen 4 auf 3 adpater habe...

Aber noch eine andere Frage, am besten jemand der auch das Enthoo Luxe hat. Im Gehäuse sollte ja der STecker für Power LED + und Power LED - sein.
Diesen finde ich nicht.. Die anderen die in der Bedienungsanleitung angegeben sind habe ich angeschlossen und es funktioniert auch. Nur Power LED sehe ich keinen Stecker...


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Dann hast du die Kabel schlichtweg nicht gefunden. Die sind schon da. Einfach noch mal schauen.


----------



## hsvtobse (2. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Das müsste ja auch vom Power Knopf weggehn oder ?


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Also, Power LED ist der Startknopf.
Dann hast du noch den Resett Knopf und die Kabel für HDD LED.
Mehr ist da nicht.


----------



## hsvtobse (3. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Hab sie dann noch gesehen.
Soweit so gut alles.

Sind SATA-Ports anfällig kaputt zu gehen?


----------



## FrozenPie (3. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*



hsvtobse schrieb:


> Hab sie dann noch gesehen.
> Soweit so gut alles.
> 
> Sind SATA-Ports anfällig kaputt zu gehen?



Nicht anders als normale Steckplätze 
Wenn du natürlich daran rumwackelst, -reißt o.ä. damit anstellst gehen die natürlich leicht und schnell kaputt


----------



## hsvtobse (3. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Okay danke. Einer ist glaube ich kaputt gegangen, aber sind ja zum Glück genügend vorhanden


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Wieso ist einer Kaputt gegangen?
Was hast du gemacht? Das Kabel falsch herum eingesteckt und weils nicht wollte, nachgedrückt, bist die Plastik Nase abgebrochen ist?


----------



## hsvtobse (3. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Der Stecker rastet noch normal ein, das dürfte es also nicht der Fall sein.

Aber bei dem Port wird nichts mehr erkannt, egal ob Festplatte oder Laufwerk...


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Kann am Kabel liegen. Nimm mal ein anderes.


----------



## hsvtobse (3. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Habe ich vorher schon probiert. 
Jetzt gerade wieder und es ging, aber nur das Laufwerk ging an dem Port, eine Festplatte nicht..


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Gehört der Port zum PCH oder einem anderen Controller?


----------



## hsvtobse (3. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Da bin ich überfragt.. PCH?


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2015)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Damit ist der Chipsatz gemeint.


----------



## hsvtobse (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

Guten Tag,

meinen PC von Mai 2015 würde ich gerne mit einem AMD Ryzen 7 3700X upgraden.

Seit der alten Konfiguration PC 03.2015 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland habe ich nur die GraKa mit einer RTX 2080 ausgetauscht.

Welches Mainboard, welchen RAM und welchen CPU-Kühler könnt ihr mir empfehlen? (Budget 1000 bis max. 1200€)

Der PC wird weiter hauptsächlich zum Spielen (Destiny 2, Monster Hunter World, Rocket League usw.) in WQHD 144Hz genutzt.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC 1.200€*

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed ab €' '326,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite ab €' '204,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GVK) ab €' '139,07 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Alpenföhn Brocken 3 ab €' '42,60 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Du kannst auch mal bei Alpenföhn nachfragen, ob es ein AM4 Kit für deinen Kühler gibt. Dann kannst du den weiter nutzen.


----------

